# hyd. pump for jubilee naa



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

anybody know of a inexpensive way to swap out a hyd. pump on ford jubilee naa. it has the Vickers vane type pump on it now. if I new what later style piston pump I would change it over to that. I've heard of people making an adaptor and putting a different pump on it but to buy it outright it pretty expensive plus he's backed up for a couple months. used would be good. I'm thinking later model tractors like 800, 900 or possible 2000 model may work if I can purchase the lines with it. call me at 701-982-3221. thanks tommy


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, the August winner was just announced today and voting for September's Tractor of the month will begin next week. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The manifold with tubes and O rings are available at Steiner Tractor. They also have the weld-on adapter plate that is a fraction of the cost. The piston pump drive gear is also available through them. Go to their downloads on the option you are considering and read the specifics.

The piston pump itself can be found at most tractor salvage yards, and the following models' that were equipped with the piston pump option are compatible: 2000 4 cylinder, 2031, 2111, 2131, 4000 4 cylinder, 4031, 4120, 4121, 4140, 501, 541, 600, 601, 611, 620, 621, 630, 631, 640, 641, 650, 651, 661, 671, 681, 700, 701, 740, 741, 771, 800, 801, 811, 820, 821, 840, 841, 850, 851, 860, 861, 871, 881, 900, 901, 941, 950, 951, 960, 961, 971, 981, Golden Jubilee, Jubilee, NAA, NAB (1953-1964)

The Ford pump models you are looking for are NAA600D, NCA600C, or NCA600F, or one of the new aftermarket pumps that replace these models. On most NAA tractors it is also necessary to obtain the oil pressure line relocation components to be able to clear the piston pump housing.

Last item of note, in the past few years the salvage piston pumps I have been able to locate have all required rebuilding. Be sure to consider the cost of that action when sourcing a used piston pump.


----------



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The manifold with tubes and O rings are available at Steiner Tractor. They also have the weld-on adapter plate that is a fraction of the cost. The piston pump drive gear is also available through them. Go to their downloads on the option you are considering and read the specifics.
> 
> The piston pump itself can be found at most tractor salvage yards, and the following models' that were equipped with the piston pump option are compatible: 2000 4 cylinder, 2031, 2111, 2131, 4000 4 cylinder, 4031, 4120, 4121, 4140, 501, 541, 600, 601, 611, 620, 621, 630, 631, 640, 641, 650, 651, 661, 671, 681, 700, 701, 740, 741, 771, 800, 801, 811, 820, 821, 840, 841, 850, 851, 860, 861, 871, 881, 900, 901, 941, 950, 951, 960, 961, 971, 981, Golden Jubilee, Jubilee, NAA, NAB (1953-1964)
> 
> ...


----------



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

thank your very much. i'm not someone who wants something for nothing but not working cause of my health problems. if u hear of a pump and maybe pipes to let me know. thank u.


----------



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The manifold with tubes and O rings are available at Steiner Tractor. They also have the weld-on adapter plate that is a fraction of the cost. The piston pump drive gear is also available through them. Go to their downloads on the option you are considering and read the specifics.
> 
> The piston pump itself can be found at most tractor salvage yards, and the following models' that were equipped with the piston pump option are compatible: 2000 4 cylinder, 2031, 2111, 2131, 4000 4 cylinder, 4031, 4120, 4121, 4140, 501, 541, 600, 601, 611, 620, 621, 630, 631, 640, 641, 650, 651, 661, 671, 681, 700, 701, 740, 741, 771, 800, 801, 811, 820, 821, 840, 841, 850, 851, 860, 861, 871, 881, 900, 901, 941, 950, 951, 960, 961, 971, 981, Golden Jubilee, Jubilee, NAA, NAB (1953-1964)
> 
> ...


----------



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

thanks for the help. I found a piston type pump for the jubilee. do I reroute the oil gauge line to another oil port in the block or is there a way to use the original port behind the pump.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pick up a brass elbow with threads compatible with a compression fitting on the line side. The new line connects to the fitting and runs forward to clear the pump and loops back towards the dash panel to the gauge. NAPA will have the fittings and new oil line.

Or get the line rerouting kit from Steiner Tractor.


----------



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

thanks for your help


----------

